# So I had my boy...



## Babylamb

I was secretly distraught during my pregnancy over the fact that I was having a boy. I was terrified that I wouldn't love, or even like him. Well, he was born last week and I am absolutely in LOVE with him!! I didn't know it was possible to love anything or anyone this much. I couldn't even imagine having a different baby. I just wanted to share this with the hopes that it will set somebody's mind at ease who may have similar feelings about the baby they are carrying.
:flower: :wohoo:


----------



## jellybean83

That is wonderful news,Congratulations on you new son!


----------



## HopefulPony

What a wonderful post, thank you :) congrats on your little boy :)


----------



## MrsP2be

:hugs: that's wonderful ! Congratulations hunny xxx


----------



## blinkava

This is wonderful! Congrats on your son..


----------



## ispeakinsongs

that's so lovely, congrats xxx


----------



## Misscalais

Congrats on a happy healthy baby boy!


----------

